# need some help for a nice cockatiel



## andrew27 (Aug 24, 2011)

hello everybody!
my name is andrew, and i'm in london visiting somebody. it hapend's that in the home where i stay there is a nice cockatiel (probably male, around 7 months old) that i really felt in love with. and the person that own's it want's to give him away... for me this is sad and i find it to be completly irresponsible so i try to find a beter home for the sweet animal, as i can't take him with me because i'm from another country and i'll leave soon... 
is there someone who want to adopt a cockatiel (with nice cage), or someone can please give me some advice regarding this situation? 
thank you in advance!


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Maybe try on Pets 4 homes?  I'm sure if you can get any pictures, they would help also!  
Good luck!


----------

